# Pakistan Acquires Chinese Made PG99 (CS/SA1) wheeled Anti-Aircraft Guns



## Gryphon

Pakistan purchased a batch of Type PG99 (CS/SA1) anti-aircraft guns from China&#8217;s POLY Group in 2011. 

This type of anti-aircraft gun, which is also used by the PLA Army, was upgraded from GDF-02 that China imported from Switzerland in the earlier years.

Mounted on a 6 x 6 truck, the PG99 CS/SA1 is a self-propelled variant of the Type 90 35 mm AA system, previously available only as a towed AA piece. The system is based on a licensed Oerlikon GDF-002, and is credited with a 1175 m/s muzzle velocity, 3200 metre effective range, and 2 x 500 rounds/min rate of fire, with 360° traverse and +92° to -5° elevation.

The CS/SA-1 is suitable for point and coastal air defence. It is usually deployed near military bases, airfields, tunnels, islands, and along the coast to defend Sea Land of Communication (SLOC), ports, bridges and other important assets. 

Sources: Kanwa Asian Defence (December 2012)

Air Power Australia ; Jane's Internation Defence Review

Reactions: Like Like:
24


----------



## khanboy007

a 3.2 km range and +92 degrees elevation not bad 

any ways CONGRATULATIONS  and THANK YOU

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Bamboo Castle

Congrats.. good procurement...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

well good news for pakistan


----------



## Gentelman

well not much bad but we need more mediun-long range anti aircraft batteries&#8230;&#8230;
Well it shows the determination to neutralize the IAF superiority by having effective air defence system&#8230;&#8230;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Safriz

Range 3200 meters..
Can be good for drones,cruise missiles,but not good for fighter jets.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## farhan_9909

Deploy a few of them in Bannu and Miranshah against the amreeeeeeeeeeeekiii predator

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Secur

@farhan_9909 For that you need will power , strong Govt , neutral foreign policy and negligible dependence on Washington D.C. , not weapons !

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Rocky rock

Well Gud news .... But source please??


----------



## Desert Fox

farhan_9909 said:


> Deploy a few of them in Bannu and Miranshah against the amreeeeeeeeeeeekiii predator



Are you crazy? If you do that who's going to fund the purchase and maintenance of more F-16 fighter jets?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Desert Fox said:


> Are you crazy? If you do that who's going to fund the purchase and maintenance of more F-16 fighter jets?



Who paid for it during pressler amendments ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pandora

farhan_9909 said:


> Deploy a few of them in Bannu and Miranshah against the amreeeeeeeeeeeekiii predator



After Salala incident PA deployed Anza missiles so i don't think such systems are required there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Gryphon

Imran Khan said:


>



Thats Type 90 ; PG99 CS/SA-1 is mounted on a 6 x 6 truck



Rocky rock said:


> Well Gud news .... But source please??
> 
> Well Gud news .... But source please??



The news is actually from Kanwa Daily News and the specs and photo is from Air Power Australia & Jane's Internation Defence Review

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tarrar

Not bad at all, INSHAALLAH we will see more Military Hardware coming in from China

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Imran Khan said:


>



I see you are back! whats up with the shah&#257;dah in your signatures?


----------



## Gentelman

The 35mm twin barrel anti-aircraft gun
Type PG99 is a low altitude air defence
weapon system, which is an effective
part of air defence network.
It is mainly used against low altitude
and hedgehopping targets within 4.000
m slant range, or light armoured targets
and landing crafts within 4.000 m. The
weapon system consists of an Anti-
aircraft gun, a mobile power station and
an optional fire control radar.
Specifications
Caliber: 35 mm
Barrels: 2
Muzzle velocity: 1.175 m/s
Rate of fire: 550 x2 rds/min
Maximum slant range: 11.000 m
Effective slant range: 4.000 m
Effective vertical range: 3.000 m
Traverse: 360°
Elevation/depression (manual):
+95° / -8°
Elevation/depression (electric):
+92° / -5°
Maximum aiming speed (traverse):
120°/s
Maximum aiming speed (elevation):
60°/s
Minimum aiming speed (traverse):
0.04°/s
Minimum aiming speed (elevation):
0.04°/s
Maximum towed speed (road): 80
km/h
Maximum towed speed (cross-
country): 30 km/h
Power station: 40 kW

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

This i believe will be with army air defense unit?


----------



## mughaljee

What PAF can use beyond 3200 meter range ?


----------



## M.harris




----------



## fatman17

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Thats Type 90 ; PG99 CS/SA-1 is mounted on a 6 x 6 truck
> 
> 
> 
> The news is actually from *Kanwa Daily News* and the specs and photo is from Air Power Australia & Jane's Internation Defence Review



questionable source...!


----------



## acetophenol

What truck is it mounted on?


----------



## Bhai Zakir

khanboy007 said:


> a 3.2 km range and +92 degrees elevation not bad
> 
> any ways CONGRATULATIONS  and THANK YOU




1. Why can't pak make it on its own with china's contri?? Like we made in India with Russian/Israel help 4 kms range 9K22 Tunguska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and 7 kms range ZSU-23-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.

Now we are extending their range and effectiveness with Russian/Israel help, while we all make them at home.


2. There are extended range AAGs available why opt for very limit range??


----------



## Gryphon

fatman17 said:


> questionable source...!



Kanwa Daily News is a reliable source and the news was also published by Canadian Defence Review..



Bhai Zakir said:


> 1. Why can't pak make it on its own with china's contri?? Like we made in India with Russian/Israel help 4 kms range 9K22 Tunguska - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia and 7 kms range ZSU-23-4 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.
> 
> Now we are extending their range and effectiveness with Russian/Israel help, while we all make them at home.
> 
> 
> 2. There are extended range AAGs available why opt for very limit range??



PG99 is a SPAAG designed to give protection from UAV's , helicopters & cruise missiles .. Its effective range is 3.2 - 4 km while its actual range is 7-8 km ..


----------



## Munir

While the rest of the world moves towards automated AAA we move to manual...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Saquib

What side is the steering wheel is on the trucks! is it on the left or right


----------



## A1Kaid

Pakistan needs anti-missile defense shield.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mitro

Pakistan already have around 200 GDF-005 and already modified 60 to GDF-007 Standard with Ahead System [*AHEAD: An upgrade for the GDF series guns built around a special projectile which explodes at a pre-calculated point in front of the target sending a cone of 152 tungsten sub-projectiles at the target.* ]

When Pakistan already have upgraded system why they will buy Type PG99 (CS/SA1): Chinese upgrade of GDF-002 makes no sense


----------



## Donatello

Munir said:


> While the rest of the world moves towards automated AAA we move to manual...



Sir, back in the day the manual AAA were modified by KRL to be used with short range radars. I don't know the exact specs and cannot give more info, but i believe it was in 1990s and Dr A Q Khan was the leader of this project.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MilSpec

What kind of truck is it??


----------



## Thorough Pro

Which modern ground attack a/c comes within that range these days? Anza with almost double the range, 10 times higher hit/kill probability, 50 times more mobility, and may be 60/70 times less probability of detection would be a much better choice for point defence with a battery of 8/10 well dispersed shooters, though at a slightly higher cost per round but lesser cost per kill, and above all they are home-produced.


----------



## Johny D

the era of stealth fighter aircrafts has already begun, I am wondering countries are still inducting guns to gun-down modern days ACs....!


----------



## hurt

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Thats Type 90 ; PG99 CS/SA-1 is mounted on a 6 x 6 truck


No, you are wrong.

thats PG99.





PG99 CS/SA-1 is PG99 mounted on a 6 x 6 truck.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hurt

JD_In said:


> the era of stealth fighter aircrafts has already begun, I am wondering countries are still inducting guns to gun-down modern days ACs....!



Weapons: India Builds A 35mm AAA System

you see for yourself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hurt

sandy_3126 said:


> What kind of truck is it??


 @acetophenol 
SX2190

Specifications

Seating: 1+3 (or 1+1 with one bed)
Configuration: 6X6
Weight (laden, road): N/A
Weight (laden, off-road): 18,500kg
Weight (unladen): 11,500kg
Max load (off-road): 7,000kg
Max load (road): 10,000kg
Max towed load: 10,000kg
Length: 7.994m
Width: 2.550m
Height: 2.670m
Wheel base: 3.375m / 1.400m
Track (front/rear): 2.072m / 2.072m
Ground clearance: 385mm
Fuel tank capacity: 400 litres
Max speed: 80km/h
Max gradient: 60%
Turning radius: 9m
Fording: 1.2m
Tyres: 15.5X20, 18 plies nylon

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hurt

smuhs1 said:


> After Salala incident PA deployed Anza missiles so i don't think such systems are required there.



AAA can shoot at Anti-radiation missile and Cruise missile to defence your anti-air missile Position.
man-portable surface-to-air missiles cant do it.



smuhs1 said:


> After Salala incident PA deployed Anza missiles so i don't think such systems are required there.



AAA can shoot at Anti-radiation missile and Cruise missile to defence your anti-air missile Position.
man-portable surface-to-air missiles cant do it.


----------



## Zarvan

TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> Pakistan purchased a batch of Type PG99 (CS/SA1) anti-aircraft guns from Chinas POLY Group in 2011.
> 
> This type of anti-aircraft gun, which is also used by the PLA Army, was upgraded from GDF-02 that China imported from Switzerland in the earlier years.
> 
> Mounted on a 6 x 6 truck, the PG99 CS/SA1 is a self-propelled variant of the Type 90 35 mm AA system, previously available only as a towed AA piece. The system is based on a licensed Oerlikon GDF-002, and is credited with a 1175 m/s muzzle velocity, 3200 metre effective range, and 2 x 500 rounds/min rate of fire, with 360° traverse and +92° to -5° elevation.
> 
> The CS/SA-1 is suitable for point and coastal air defence. It is usually deployed near military bases, airfields, tunnels, islands, and along the coast to defend Sea Land of Communication (SLOC), ports, bridges and other important assets.
> 
> Sources: Kanwa Asian Defence (December 2012)
> 
> Air Power Australia ; Jane's Internation Defence Review


Type PG99 (CS/SA1): Chinese upgrade of GDF-002. [17] Mounted on a 6 x 6 truck, the PG99 is a self-propelled variant of the Type 90 35 mm AA system, previously available only as a towed AA piece. [18] The CS/SA1 is suitable for point and coastal air defence. It is usually deployed near military bases, airfields, tunnels, islands, and along the coast to defend Sea Land of Communication (SLOC), ports, bridges and other important assets. [19]


----------



## Alfa-Fighter

A1Kaid said:


> Pakistan needs anti-missile defense shield.


Let first Chine develop n deployed these


----------



## Super Falcon

well hope we get state of the art and dont depend on one model get three or four models dont go for one model huge numbers but in small numbers different models are the need


----------



## Gryphon

I don't think PG99 is different from CS/SA-1..

SEE .. 

Type 90 Twin-35mm Towed Anti-Aircraft Artillery - SinoDefence.com


----------



## Johny D

hurt said:


> Weapons: India Builds A 35mm AAA System
> 
> you see for yourself.



well, my comment was not against any particular country&#8230;.its a generic to countries whose enemy is getting equipped with modern day fighters. So if Pak sees India as enemy then it would need to induct guns/machines that can shoot down MKI, Rafale or PakFA in near future ...on the contrary, India need not necessarily be concerned about Pak Air Force's modernization so India might still want to induct vintage stuff that can easily take care of Pak Jets in near future&#8230; 

by d way, the link in your quote is pretty old .dated.September 22, 2009 ...and I guess having stealth fighter jets in our and our other enemy&#8217;s (read china) armoury took pace recently only...


----------



## hurt

JD_In said:


> well, my comment was not against any particular country&#8230;.its a generic to countries whose enemy is getting equipped with modern day fighters. So if Pak sees India as enemy then it would need to induct guns/machines that can shoot down MKI, Rafale or PakFA in near future ...on the contrary, India need not necessarily be concerned about Pak Air Force's modernization so India might still want to induct vintage stuff that can easily take care of Pak Jets in near future&#8230;


AAA gun shoot Jets ,Nice indian



JD_In said:


> by d way, the link in your quote is pretty old .dated.September 22, 2009 ...and I guess having stealth fighter jets in our and our other enemy&#8217;s (read china) armoury took pace recently only...



I think weapons not pretty old when it only used 3 years,build a AAA gun maybe cost 3 year by indian.



TheOccupiedKashmir said:


> I don't think PG99 is different from CS/SA-1..
> 
> SEE ..
> 
> Type 90 Twin-35mm Towed Anti-Aircraft Artillery - SinoDefence.com



CS/SA-1 = PG99 + SX2190 truck


----------



## Aslan

JD_In said:


> well, my comment was not against any particular country&#8230;.its a generic to countries whose enemy is getting equipped with modern day fighters. So if Pak sees India as enemy then it would need to induct guns/machines that can shoot down MKI, Rafale or PakFA in near future ...on the contrary, India need not necessarily be concerned about Pak Air Force's modernization so India might still want to induct vintage stuff that can easily take care of Pak Jets in near future&#8230;
> 
> by d way, the link in your quote is pretty old .dated.September 22, 2009 ...and I guess having stealth fighter jets in our and our other enemy&#8217;s (read china) armoury took pace recently only...




This gun is for low flying and low altitude air def, seriously shooting jets. You indians! Aleays eager to run your mouth with out any knowledge of the real thing.


----------



## Arsalan

We are making a few anti-aircraft guns models in Pakistan as well.
Radar Guided 35mm double barrel AA gun was what i say being manufactured at HMC. Now this system is a nice addition but i hope we can move ahead with some good point defense and medium to high altitude SAM capability as second defense line!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hurt

Arsalan said:


> We are making a few anti-aircraft guns models in Pakistan as well.
> Radar Guided 35mm double barrel AA gun was what i say being manufactured at HMC. Now this system is a nice addition but i hope we can move ahead with some good point defense and medium to high altitude SAM capability as second defense line!!



KS-1A&#65288;HQ-12&#65289; 






FM-90&#65288;HQ-7D&#65289;

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

Whats the difference between PG99 & Type 90 ??


----------



## fatman17

friends pl post 1 pic of type PG99 in PA livery. i have not seen this weapon in any excercises or maneouvers.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Johny D

Aslan said:


> This gun is for low flying and low altitude air def, *seriously shooting jets. You indians! Aleays eager to run your mouth with out any knowledge of the real thing*.



well, better you do some research...if a fighter is flying low and straight it can be grounded using anti-aircraft gun...You may also refer to some historical events...that is the base of my contention which you seem to have misunderstood ...that anti a/c guns are stuff of the history and in modern days they are least useful against the stealth fighters...and I also explained in my post about as why India might need it and not Pakistan.


----------



## Aslan

JD_In said:


> well, better you do some research...if a fighter is flying low and straight it can be grounded using anti-aircraft gun...You may also refer to some historical events...that is the base of my contention which you seem to have misunderstood ...that anti a/c guns are stuff of the history and in modern days they are least useful against the stealth fighters...and I also explained in my post about as why India might need it and not Pakistan.




I will make it a point to our ACM that mr. jd thinks that it is a crappy procurement, and also not to forget to take your advise in future endeavors.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Capt.Popeye

fatman17 said:


> friends pl post 1 pic of type PG99 in PA livery. i have not seen this weapon in any excercises or maneouvers.



May I add that the day of the AD (Ack-Ack) gun is not over yet contrary to some statements being bandied about. A battery of AD guns can put up a hail of gunfire at a fraction of the cost of Missiles and most of all the shells cannot be defeated by any CMs including ECMs. Not Jamming, not flares, not chaff, nothing. 

As somebody posted here already, the IA has embarked on re-equipping their AD Regts. with 35mm ack-ack guns in addition to the legacy L-60/70 40mm Bofors and the relatively newer ZSU-23-2s and the ZSU-23-4s. AD guns are the ideal weapons to provide protection to Lo-value installations and most civilian targets. Not to forget that the venerable Bofors AD gun at zero elevation can create great damage to APCs apart from soft-skinned vehicles. We will be foolish to write off the humble ack-ack gun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jango

fatman17 said:


> friends pl post 1 pic of type PG99 in PA livery. i have not seen this weapon in any excercises or maneouvers.



Have you seen the MKEK Panter in any exercise or manoeuvre?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Inception-06

Capt.Popeye said:


> May I add that the day of the AD (Ack-Ack) gun is not over yet contrary to some statements being bandied about. A battery of AD guns can put up a hail of gunfire at a fraction of the cost of Missiles and most of all the shells cannot be defeated by any CMs including ECMs. Not Jamming, not flares, not chaff, nothing.
> 
> As somebody posted here already, the IA has embarked on re-equipping their AD Regts. with 35mm ack-ack guns in addition to the legacy L-60/70 40mm Bofors and the relatively newer ZSU-23-2s and the ZSU-23-4s. AD guns are the ideal weapons to provide protection to Lo-value installations and most civilian targets. Not to forget that the venerable Bofors AD gun at zero elevation can create great damage to APCs apart from soft-skinned vehicles. We will be foolish to write off the humble ack-ack gun.



THats the reason why Pakistan has a combination of ca. 2000 AAG


----------



## acetophenol

Any one who thinks the time of AAA is over is an idiot.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Cyberian

Mubarrak to Pakistani brothers and sisters.


----------



## Arsalan

JD_In said:


> the era of stealth fighter aircrafts has already begun, I am wondering countries are still inducting guns to gun-down modern days ACs....!



The modern day frigates/destroyers, even the 5th generation fighters aircraft, all still carry guns..  
something do not change.

A strong, integrated network of low range SAM and anti aircraft guns will always find a role in point defense system, protecting strategic assets! Quite effective specially keeping in mind the price they will come in!
And most importantly, the modren day aircraft's ECM is pretty useless against thousands of cheap rounds being fired at them!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jungibaaz

AA guns are not totally outdated.
They are inevitably outclassed by missiles in terms of accuracy, guidance, kill probability, range.

However, AA guns are superior in one respect...
Once the target is identified and can be killed, it will be killed.

If a missile is used, it is vulnerable to countermeasures.
It's not the case for guns, the dumber and more primitive the threat, the more difficult it is to get rid of.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

AA guns are mostly obsolete,unless they are used in conjunction with good long range SAMS ,to avoid which enemy aircraft will need to come lower and then these guns and manpaads can have value.This was demonstrated in 1973 war[arab combo of sa-6 and zsu-23-4]On their own useless.As for those saying defence against cruise missiles,nope,for that u need quick reaction SRAMs like israeli SPYDER or russian PANTSIR-S1 or european SAMP-T[based on the aster].
If ably mounted on mechanized vehicles they can give mobile aa support to armour formations vs helicopters though.Though nowadays many ATGMs will outrange the guns.


----------



## foxhoundbis

khanboy007 said:


> a 3.2 km range and +92 degrees elevation not bad
> any ways CONGRATULATIONS  and THANK YOU



If Pak could produce this kind of device it is a vey good skills. My question is:
Could China, or Pak develop a version of this anti aircraft gun to 7-8 km altitude ? Is it feasible ? With this kind of device, ennemy's air campaign will be seriously hampered, because it force them to fly above 4.000 m, with a maximum speed. In fact the bombs won't be accurate.
At 8.000 meters an air raid will be practically impossible. Unfortunetly, most of anti aircraft guns have a range below 3.000 m. I think about gun, and I rather prefer guns instead of missiles, because missiles could be jam or -easily- dodged, but guns impossible to jam, and very very hard to evade.


----------



## wiseone2

mughaljee said:


> What PAF can use beyond 3200 meter range ?



surface to air missiles



AUSTERLITZ said:


> AA guns are mostly obsolete,unless they are used in conjunction with good long range SAMS ,to avoid which enemy aircraft will need to come lower and then these guns and manpaads can have value.This was demonstrated in 1973 war[arab combo of sa-6 and zsu-23-4]On their own useless.As for those saying defence against cruise missiles,nope,for that u need quick reaction SRAMs like israeli SPYDER or russian PANTSIR-S1 or european SAMP-T[based on the aster].
> If ably mounted on mechanized vehicles they can give mobile aa support to armour formations vs helicopters though.Though nowadays many ATGMs will outrange the guns.



AA guns are obsolete for countries that have air superiority


----------



## Wolfhound

foxhoundbis said:


> If Pak could produce this kind of device it is a vey good skills. My question is:
> Could China, or Pak develop a version of this anti aircraft gun to 7-8 km altitude ? Is it feasible ? With this kind of device, ennemy's air campaign will be seriously hampered, because it force them to fly above 4.000 m, with a maximum speed. In fact the bombs won't be accurate.
> At 8.000 meters an air raid will be practically impossible. Unfortunetly, most of anti aircraft guns have a range below 3.000 m. I think about gun, and I rather prefer guns instead of missiles, because missiles could be jam or -easily- dodged, but guns impossible to jam, and very very hard to evade.


You would have too big of a round to shoot, almost one of at least 50 to 60 caliber, which will also make the rate of fire slower aswell.


----------



## Echo_419

farhan_9909 said:


> Deploy a few of them in Bannu and Miranshah against the amreeeeeeeeeeeekiii predator



That's a political problem rather than a technological one


----------



## forcetrip

These systems are not used for anti aircraft roles all that much anymore. These are accurate fortification busters too.


----------

